# I need a good hat for Golf



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been getting cancerous spots cut out and I need a brimmed hat. Since I normally wear a cap anyone have a recommendation where to buy beside pro or golf shops? the one I have looked at seem a bit pricey


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The one I wear is a bit pricey, but it's also the best one I've ever owned. I have a Tilley Hat, and one of them is going to run you about $80 last I looked, but you shouldn't need another hat again ever. They are nearly indestructible, machine washable, and the the strap system is designed so that they can't blow off in any kind of wind (they were originally designed for sailing). All Tilley Hats are rated at 98% UV protection.

I've been wearing mine for 2 years now and it shows no signs of wear at all, and that's at least 150 rounds of golf. I feel that it was a good investment. :thumbsup: 

They are available in lots of sporting goods stores... I bought mine at Sportsman's Warehouse.

Here's the website: Tilley Hats


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I've been getting cancerous spots cut out and I need a brimmed hat. Since I normally wear a cap anyone have a recommendation where to buy beside pro or golf shops? the one I have looked at seem a bit pricey


:cheeky4:You could get a paper bag and cut eye holes in it Bob it's nice and cheap and will make you look better too.:headbang:


on a serious note I've got one in my bag the I just got from K-mart for abot $25Aus (so about $3.50 for you). It's got all the uv stuff and that in it. Anyway happy shopping.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> :cheeky4:You could get a paper bag and cut eye holes in it Bob it's nice and cheap and will make you look better too.:headbang:
> 
> 
> on a serious note I've got one in my bag the I just got from K-mart for abot $25Aus (so about $3.50 for you). It's got all the uv stuff and that in it. Anyway happy shopping.


Luke that is not a bad idea...I'd be the unknown golfer


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

who knows it might even improve your game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> who knows it might even improve your game.


There isn't enough weekends right now with winter setting in


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

One of my regular buddies is redheaded and has very fair skin. He's a phys-ed teacher, outside a lot, so he's careful about getting too much sun. He wears a fishing hat with a slightly longer brim and it has a flap on the back that covers his neck. It's a bit odd, but I'd wear one in a minute if I had skin cancer problems.


----------

